# Caliber opinion *(another one)



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I am getting a new hunting rifle in the next few months. I have a .270wsm and love it, so I want a significantly bigger caliber for this next gun. I've owned a .338 WIN (Happy now?)  and I don't want to go that route, not that I didn't like it, but the ballistics were less than great for what I'd like.

I am looking at .300 WSM, 7mm WSM, .300 RUM and .338 RUM and leaning towards the .300 WSM.

It's a custom rifle with a muzzle break, so recoil is not a big factor.

Which of the 4 would you get and why?

Thanks!


----------



## Surfer Coyote (Jan 14, 2008)

300 WSM. I think it will stand the test of time the best out of the 4.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

So are you keeping the .270 WSM? If so, you've got one of the best long-range calibers for deer sized game already. The 7mm WSM has outstanding ballistics, but it's very close in performance to what you already have and just provides a few heavier bullet options.

If you mean to go with more of an elk rifle, you are definitely better off with .30+ caliber. I have a .300 WSM and typically shoot 180 grain slugs. I've been very satisfied, given that my preference is for short action and rifles light enough to carry all day. If my deer-sized rifle was a .270 WSM, I would be deciding between a .300 WSM and a .338 Win Mag. Beyond that, you reach a point of diminishing returns where you will have hellacious muzzle blast coming off your brake (even if the recoil isn't much of an issue) for minimal velocity gains.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Do you mean to say you've owned a 338 Win? I was not aware of any 338 Rem. Here's my evaluation:

1. You owned a 338 Winchester, and were not happy with the velocity.
2. You want a caliber that is "significantly bigger" than a 270 WSM.
3. Recoil is not an issue.

Based on all that I would go with the .338 Ultra Mag. Since you already have a great long range deer and antelope gun, you're probably looking for something for elk, bear, caribou, etc. I thought about getting a 338 RUM when I got my 338 win, but didn't want to go with a muzzle brake. I figured the win mag had about as much recoil as I could handle without a brake, so that's what I got. But the ballistics of the ultra mag are just amazing. And it has a long case so you can shoot the bigger bullets quite well. To take full advantage of its capabilities, you'd definitely have to load your own, but there's still some good factory ammo out there. 

Have you shot that 338 Lapua much? I think the RUM is just about the same in ballistics, maybe just a hair faster.

I like the 338 calibers for bigger game because those big bullets are so devastating. Nothing in the .308 chamberings can come close to a 250 grain A-Frame or Partition. You can also get 300 grain bullets if you want. And there are plenty of 200 grain bullets available that should give you great velocity.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

> Do you mean to say you've owned a 338 Win? I was not aware of any 338 Rem. Here's my evaluation:


Yeah, that's obviously what I meant. I had .338 RUM on the noggin.

I haven't shot the Lapua much, it's a whole nuther critter. The .338 RUM is my second choice right now, I may consider a 30-378 or a 338-378. Any opinions on those calibers?


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

One guy I know says "Hey I wouldn't hunt elk with anything less than a .375 Improved." I have a friend with the 338-378 and twice I have seen him come into work with the half-moon shaped cut over his eye made from the scope being driven into his _orbicularis oculi_ by the recoil of that thing.

All are great performers for long range with a heavy bullet. With the brake, don't count on shooting them without extreme hearing protection. I also shoot w/o a brake specifically to reduce the deafening muzzle blast they produce. That's why I'm partial to the .300 WSM, I can get it in a light rifle with no brake and still have very tolerable recoil. The only reason you need more gun is for 400+ yard shots on elk sized game or larger, and if that's what you're buying it for I'd also say .338 RUM.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I don't know a whole lot about the necked down 378s. I know the 30-378 is about the best very long-range caliber around, but I don't know how well it would do in a regular hunting rifle. I think the long range guys use really long barrels to burn all that extra powder. I looked at some load data on reloadersnest, and the 338-378 doesn't appear to be any faster than the 338 RUM in the guns they're shooting. If you're buying factory ammo its probably a lot more expensive since everything with a Weatherby in the name is.

Like everyone else, I think the 300 WSM is a great round. I just don't think it fits with your "significantly larger" requirement. You could always get that new fabulous .338 Federal. From what they say, its all you'll ever need for north american or african game.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey, don't forget about the 325 WSM.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> > Do you mean to say you've owned a 338 Win? I was not aware of any 338 Rem. Here's my evaluation:
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's obviously what I meant. I had .338 RUM on the noggin.
> ...


The .338 RUM I shot was a dentists dream; it's rattled my fillings, I have no need for that. Ditto on the 416 Rem Mag I picked up for a bear hunt, I don't have those any more. I now have a .375 H&H Mag to fill my need for big guns, but it doesn't go hunting very often; mostly just gathers dust in the vault. I don't really need that big of a gun, I have it for hunting the big bears up north and my future trip to Africa.

Tree, if you want a bigger gun I would go with the .300 WSM (it will stand the test of time compared to the others you mentioned). I almost bought a 325 WSM, but I have stuck with my trusty old 270 WSM. Its plenty gun for all my rifle hunting needs in the lower 48.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

El Matador said:


> You could always get that new fabulous .338 Federal. From what they say, its all you'll ever need for north american or african game.


I hate to bust "Everyone's" bubble who says it's all you need for African game, but in a lot of places the minimum caliber for dangerous game is the 375 H&H Mag. They won't let you use that 338 federal caliber except on plains game.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Loke said:


> Hey, don't forget about the 325 WSM.


Yeah...... I like the 325 WSM. Short mag and big bullets, cant go wrong with this one me thinks 

sawsman


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Wanting a larger caliber with magnum trajectory, and no concern about recoil? Sounds like a tell tale sign of a roadside hunter who will be using a tripod.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

The 325 is a sweet caliber, but if he wasn't pleased with the ballistics of the .338 mag then I doubt he would like the 325. It is virtually the same but lacks the ability to shoot 250 grain bullets. The 375 H&H is more of a medium range gun since it loses velocity so quickly. A 338 mag will surpass the 375 in energy once you get past like 350 yards. 

Tye, you still haven't told us what you want to hunt with this new piece of yours.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Mostly Elephants, Grizzly bears and giant anacondas.

Actually like you have mentioned. Elk, Caribou, moose etc. I just didn't like the bullet drop at 800 yards with the .338 win. Is there something that I can use consistently out to 1000 yards on elk?

Of course I'm kidding. I want a practical caliber that will shoot a 200 grain bullet with good speed, that's the gist of it.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Actually like you have mentioned. Elk, Caribou, moose etc. I just didn't like the bullet drop at 800 yards with the .338 win. Is there something that I can use consistently out to 1000 yards on elk?


50 BMG is what your looking for. :lol: :wink:


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

T.

I still think that you should go with the 300 WSM. This caliber has excellent ballistics and will do a fine job on any of the animals you will be hunting. Indeed, good for varmints like fixed blade, moose, and black bears. You shoot extremely well, so any more juice than this caliber offers is overkill. This, given a well placed shot within normal hunting ranges. I know that I'm starting to show my age here, but I've not been that impressed by many of the new "whiz-bang" cartridges. My old 30-06 has never let me down. Maybe I would change my mind if I had some military sniper training; however, I hunt...I don't snipe.

You are not the kind of hunter who is going to take a questionable shot at 400-500 yards anyway. You already have a 45-70 for large critters up close. How many times have you needed to take a shot over 400 yards anyway? The one time you did, you smoked that elk with your 270 WSM. Normally, I would be highly critical of everything you do for no apparent reason; however, I have agreed to a mini-truce, so don't over think this, just order the gun and get me one too. Short action = very nice to carry all day long with that 50 freakin pound pack you carry everywhere. 

Thank you, CCDog


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Tye,
If you are building the "larger" caliber for long range hunting/shooting, I think that you really need to take a look at the 338 Edge. This is probably the number one cartridge for these purposes! If you have a question, go to the Longrangehunting.com site and do a search on this caliber. 
kth


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll check it out. Thanks Kelly.

BERG, That elk died at the hands of a .338 win, not a .270. Thank you for your kind words.....I think.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Here is the Edge in action, 950 yds.....

http://gallery.menoutdoors.com/gallery/ ... 6&cat=1031


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> I may consider a 30-378 or a 338-378. Any opinions on those calibers?


Oh ya. I have many thoughts and opinions on them. They are big, bad, and beatiful. Over the 2 I would go with the 338. YOu can run heaver bullets out of them so that the impact down range is better. I have heard of the 30-378 wit ha light bullet actully breaking apart when hitting an elk's shoulder. Still droped it like a ton of bricks but had very little penatration.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

T.


I was dead set on the 300 WSM until I pulled out all of my reloading books, did some internet searching, and printed out about 15 ballistic tables. I even consulted with the maniacal, anal-retentive, master machinist reloading Dawg and part time poker player.

I must now swallow a little pride and move in the direction of 300 Ultra, or 338 Ultra. Given the fine selection of calibers that you already own, the 338 Ultra is mighty impressive and you would never want for more power… Shouldn’t be too bad on the shoulder with a good muzzle break. As for me, I've taken a liking to the 300 Ultra. Much more powder behind that 200gr bullet and far better down range energy. In fact, I think we know a guy who killed a gigantic grizz. with the 300 Ultra.

Thank you, CCDog *\-\* 

Ted Nugent as write in for President in 08. He is our blood brother.


----------



## RatherBHuntin (Dec 23, 2007)

I have a 338 RUM and have used it on everything from pronghorn to moose now. It has killed everything it's touched, really dead. As flat shooting as a 270 with 375 power. The only thing that makes me a little nervous now is that the factory offerings are slowly starting to dwindle. Federal used to offer 4 different loads and now they're down to 1 or 2. Remington still offers my favorite and my rifles favorite, the 250 gr. A-frame at most quality hunting stores. On the other hand, the 300 RUM is becoming increasingly popular it seems with more load options. 

I think when looking at recoil on your typical magnum rifles and comparing, it all goes out the window. Its like saying would you rather get punched in the face by a heavyweight or a light-heavyweight. Neithers good. After attending the expo I'm seriously considering having Christensen arms do some things to my 338 RUM.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Do it! John is building my gun as soon as I figure out what caliber I want. 

I've hunted and practiced several times with a bunch of different Christensen guns and they are very accurate and forgiving with the recoil, just wear earplugs.


----------



## RatherBHuntin (Dec 23, 2007)

Yeah I picked Eugene's brain down there for a while. I really fell in love with the Rifles Inc. guns but can't justify the cost. I have been looking at Christensen for a while and for the price of another good rifle I could have them "pimp my Remington".


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Have them work on your Remington if you like the caliber. Also, I can probably swing you a deal if you want a new one. Shoot me a PM if you're interested.

T


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

So, which gun are you going to get and can you get a better deal for two? I'm going for the 300 ultra mag. Please order me one up. I can pay you when I sell the rest of my sheepskins. Seriously, I want a Christensen Arms gun with a muzzle break asp. After shooting one, I'm extremely impressed!

CCdog


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

Just get yourself a lever-action chambered for 45-70 Govt and reload some 300 grain Nosler Partitions. With the right powder you can achieve 2,300 fps and stay within a 6" circle out to 250 yards.

Just my .02 cents.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

tapehoser said:


> Just get yourself a lever-action chambered for 45-70 Govt and reload some 300 grain Nosler Partitions. With the right powder you can achieve 2,300 fps and stay within a 6" circle out to 250 yards.
> 
> Just my .02 cents.


Got one, done that. So has BERG.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> tapehoser said:
> 
> 
> > Just get yourself a lever-action chambered for 45-70 Govt and reload some 300 grain Nosler Partitions. With the right powder you can achieve 2,300 fps and stay within a 6" circle out to 250 yards.
> ...


Tape, I agree with your .02 cents. I love my marlin guide...Just want something with a really flat trajectory and excellent retained energy at longer ranges. Actually, the truth of the matter is that it's time to buy myself a new toy. I just like those light Christensen guns with a break. However, I will most likely use my 45-70, and old 30-06, most of the time anyway for the simple fact that I hunt elk in deep dark briar patches. I don't really need a speedy whiz bang caliber to be happy...I just want one.


----------

